# Size acceptance photographic show opening in Milan



## yozee (Oct 1, 2010)

Its with great honour to announce to you all the opening of the "FULLBEAUTY" project on October 28th in Milan, Italy.

Please take a look...

Love,

Yossi.








*www.fullbeautyproject.com*


----------



## Adrian (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for the information. Many pretty young ladies, some with familiar faces!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Yossi!!:bow: I've been raving on Facebook about this since yesterday afternoon... Some of the ladies have been photographed brilliantly from every angle for years on the Paysite Board and yet your presentation-as-a-group reflects a special skill and reverence!!:bow::happy:
http://www.fullbeautyproject.com/


----------



## yozee (Oct 1, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Thanks Yossi!!:bow: I've been raving on Facebook about this since yesterday afternoon... Some of the ladies have been photographed brilliantly from every angle for years on the Paysite Board and yet your presentation-as-a-group reflects a special skill and reverence!!:bow::happy:
> http://www.fullbeautyproject.com/



Thank you Ned!

Your words have been very appreciated!


----------



## Cat (Oct 1, 2010)

The photos are beautiful! I love that they're naked, but not in sexualized poses as some have done for their paysites. They're all just excellently beautiful!!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2010)

what a wonderful project thank you for sharing it


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 1, 2010)

Just beautiful! Sexy porn is all wonderful but it's so nice to appreciate the fat female form in an artistic, humane way.


----------



## musicman (Oct 1, 2010)

Wonderful photos, Yossi. Beautiful women, beautifully posed. The epitome of art.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow! This is amazing! Tanti basi!


----------



## yozee (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you so much to all of you so far :blush:


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 2, 2010)

Such excellent artwork, such beautiful ladies! Well done, Yozee!


----------



## one2one (Oct 3, 2010)

Fantastic use of line, shape and form in your composition. I love the way you expressed such an inherent but unspoken sensuality. It's as though you were able to capture both the beauty of your subjects and the way they appear to be not really aware they are beautiful. What a powerful statement that is. 

Baci.


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 3, 2010)

The naked truth is these ladies are sexy.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 6, 2010)

Amazing! Just Amazing!!


----------



## GunnerFA (Oct 6, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic! You should be very proud of this.

Just curiously, who are the women in photos 16 and 17? I could recognize all the others but not those two.


----------



## rickydaniels (Oct 6, 2010)

WOW That is the kind of photography that I am often looking for drawing reference and I usually find it rather difficult to find. I am so glad that was posted here. Fantastic work! I will definitely be going back that site!


----------



## MasterMike (Oct 10, 2010)

Excellent! The photography, lighting, composition are all well done and the models all look amazingly beautiful. Can't wait to see how this project progresses, and I hope it gets European art lovers to realize what we've known all along that BBWs are beautiful and sexy, and deserving of respect.


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 11, 2010)

The amazing thing to me is to see all these beautiful women seen from the same consistant stylistic point of view.

I have seen most of them from their own published pics with wildly different cameras, lenses, lighting, background, etc but to see them all like this is just awesome.

My thanks to all the models and to the folks behind the project who did such an amazing job!

Ladies, you ALL look fantastic and IMHO, :smitten:none of you have ever looked better!


----------



## great bear (Oct 11, 2010)

My compliments sir. You have captured the classical beauty of these women.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2010)

GunnerFA said:


> Just curiously, who are the women in photos 16 and 17? I could recognize all the others but not those two.



Compiling a dossier, Gunner?


----------



## GunnerFA (Oct 12, 2010)

Jes said:


> Compiling a dossier, Gunner?



Only of the amount of times you scrutinize someone's comments/questions 

Please take note: 'just curiously'


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2010)

beautiful photos - very nice work!


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2010)

GunnerFA said:


> Only of the amount of times you scrutinize someone's comments/questions
> 
> Please take note: 'just curiously'



Nice edit. Usually people post the snarky stuff and then remove it, haha.

But look...your question came off sounding a little...hmmm...creepy to me. You don't have to think it did, no one else has to think it did, but it did to me. It's a message board, Gunner; that'll happen. To all of us. Over at Adipositivity, there are sometimes guys who want to know the identities of the some of the models, like it's a porn catalog or clips4sale and they want to know which ones to buy, you know? And the photographer there assures everyone anonymity. If you want to out yourself (and, now and then, I do), then great. And, if the women you're looking at here want to do that, great (if they're even Dims members). But I certainly hope that the photographer wouldn't, unless he has the express permission of the models.

So...there you go!


----------



## GunnerFA (Oct 12, 2010)

Jes said:


> Nice edit. Usually people post the snarky stuff and then remove it, haha.
> 
> But look...your question came off sounding a little...hmmm...creepy to me. You don't have to think it did, no one else has to think it did, but it did to me. It's a message board, Gunner; that'll happen. To all of us. Over at Adipositivity, there are sometimes guys who want to know the identities of the some of the models, like it's a porn catalog or clips4sale and they want to know which ones to buy, you know? And the photographer there assures everyone anonymity. If you want to out yourself (and, now and then, I do), then great. And, if the women you're looking at here want to do that, great (if they're even Dims members). But I certainly hope that the photographer wouldn't, unless he has the express permission of the models.
> 
> So...there you go!



In all honesty, my original response was much shorter, and only with the edit did I decide to smartass a bit.

Fair enough I respect your view on the topic. Suppose that as you mentioned it is to be expected considering that this is a message board. Just hope that everyone realises that there is still such a thing as an innocent question and that not everyone who might ask something like I did is a creep. But the points you raise I do agree with.

Now, let's end that there and not hijack this thread lol. Cause my original intention, like everyone else who has posted on this thread, was to congratulate Yossi on a fantastic work of art.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2010)

GunnerFA said:


> In all honesty, my original response was much shorter, and only with the edit did I decide to smartass a bit.



yup, i know; i saw it.

and, i agree--the show looks like it'll be fantastic. I think it's a great idea. I imagine the women had lots of fun posing. I know I did; it was a wonderful experience. Though holding a pose is really, really hard work. 

OP, let us know how the reception of your work, please!


----------



## musicman (Oct 12, 2010)

Bluestreak said:


> The amazing thing to me is to see all these beautiful women seen from the same consistant stylistic point of view.
> 
> I have seen most of them from their own published pics with wildly different cameras, lenses, lighting, background, etc but to see them all like this is just awesome.



I'm glad you pointed this out. It hadn't occurred to me when I looked at the site, but I have to agree. That's another reason I like the photos in this project. Since every fat body is different (much more so than thin bodies), I think every fat woman is beautiful in her own unique way. Here they are all photographed with a consistent style, yet that actually serves to highlight the differences in the bodies, I think. Anyway, they're great photos!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 12, 2010)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.

And I also look forward to hearing about how the show is received.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 12, 2010)

You did a fantastic job with these and thank you for including me! Im very very honored!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW so great - very nice Yossi !


----------



## Isa (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful photos! I hope the show is received with much positivity, the work deserves it.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm only just now hearing about this. Yossi, fantastic body of work and exhibiting it, us, in such a glorious manner. A true artiste hides his/ her brush strokes. You, my dear, are that artiste. Wish I could've had that honour of being photographed by you. I'm sure many other admiring (SS)BBWs share my viewpoint.

Thank you for singing our praises through your creative, photographic mastery. Bravo, Yossi!:bow:

Ciao bello,
SSBBW Katerina


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 14, 2010)

musicman said:


> I'm glad you pointed this out. It hadn't occurred to me when I looked at the site, but I have to agree. That's another reason I like the photos in this project. Since every fat body is different (much more so than thin bodies), I think every fat woman is beautiful in her own unique way. Here they are all photographed with a consistent style, yet that actually serves to highlight the differences in the bodies, I think. Anyway, they're great photos!



Thanks Musicman! 

A work of true art, a mercurial amalgam of vision and execution is a delight to us mere mortals!


----------



## Orsetti (Oct 26, 2010)

GunnerFA said:


> Absolutely fantastic! You should be very proud of this.
> 
> Just curiously, who are the women in photos 16 and 17? I could recognize all the others but not those two.



Her name is **personal info removed**

Best wishes from Germany

Markus


----------



## jeff7005 (Oct 29, 2010)

great pictures,the only ones that are missing are brie brown and the plump princess aka courtney.


----------



## yozee (Oct 29, 2010)

*PLEASE DO NOT POST NAMES AND LINKS OF PEOPLE WITHOUT PERMISSION!*

Thank you,

Y.


----------



## yozee (Oct 29, 2010)

*Here are some links about the exhibition:*

http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/10/27/foto/fullbeauty_la_bellezza_fuori_dagli_schemi-8481026/1/

http://www.fotografia.it/DettaglioNews/17419/2010-10-28-la-bellezza-super-size-secondo-yossi-loloi.aspx

http://www.ilgiornale.it/milano/fotografia/27-10-2010/articolo-id=482940-page=0-comments=1

http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubblica/archivio/repubblica/2010/10/28/le-donne-cannone.html

http://fatgirlsfloat.blogspot.com/

http://guide.supereva.it/fotografare/interventi/2010/10/fullbeauty-donne-extra-large

http://www.cameralucida.it/post-ottobre2010/161-full-beauty-yossi-loloi.html

http://www.undo.net/cgi-bin/undo/pressrelease/pressrelease.pl?id=1288274634

http://www.oitzarisme.ro/index.php/2010/10/19/yossi-loloi-fullbeauty/

http://www.wikireport.it/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2518:la-bellezza-super-size-secondo-yossi-loloi-&catid=367:news&Itemid=785

http://www.asca.it/news-FOTOGRAFIA__A_MILANO_I_RITRATTI_DI_DONNE_ABBONDANTI_DI_YOSSI_LOLOI-960464-ATT-.html

http://www.affaritaliani.it/coffeebreak/la_bellezza261010.html

http://milano.virgilio.it/notizielocali/FOTOGRAFIA-A-MILANO-I-RITRATTI-DI-DONNE-ABBONDANTI-DI-YOSSI-LOLOI-26744631.html

http://www.wumagazine.com/public/it/news.php?n=184

http://www.closetonline.com.br/blogcarla/?p=945

http://www.televideo.rai.it/televideo/pub/view.jsp?id=726586&p=160&idmenumain=7


----------



## yozee (Oct 29, 2010)

*This is how it looks....

Hope to hear what you all think about it!*









http://www.fullbeautyproject.com


----------



## GunnerFA (Oct 29, 2010)

yozee said:


> *This is how it looks....
> 
> Hope to hear what you all think about it!*
> 
> ...



WOW. Absolutely amazing work Yossi. A truly fantastic exhibition by the looks of it. Well done


----------



## yozee (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you Gunner!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 2, 2010)

beautiful presentation!!!


----------



## yozee (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is a link to the feauture of the month on Queen Raqui's *"Large In Charge Magazine"* where Raqui speaks about my project and a man called Mr. J. Gatlin that stole the image i did of her to use for his own "interests":

http://www.largeincharge.com/feature.htm


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 3, 2010)

The photos and the presentation are beautiful! Congratulations on your show. I would love to hear how people outside of our community responded to the images when they viewed them. The stark backgrounds and lack of emotion on the subjects' faces kind of gives me a Diane Arbus feeling which is so different than what most of us get when we see some of these very same women in cheeky paysite pics. I find the contrast fascinating.

As for Mr. Gatlin, I'm afraid I have no clue what it is he actually does.. a bbw graphic designer? I wish Racqui had covered up his contact info in her mag because she's essentially giving him additional advertising he clearly doesn't deserve. What a weasel.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 3, 2010)

These photographs are beautiful and very emotive, and I love the presentation of the show! A big congratulations to you, Yozee - this is so wonderful to look at and read about! :bow:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 3, 2010)

Very beautiful presentation!!! Congratulations, on the show.


----------



## ImSoDead (Nov 5, 2010)

Very well done. I especially like the photo with two lamps (won't say her name) and the stairway (won't say her name either). But I admit that it bugs me alittle that I recognize all the models except 16 & 17. .. . . *sigh*.

Eagerly awaiting to hear the public reaction.


----------



## yozee (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.zoom-net.com/vision/visiondetail/17446/2010-11-30-yossi-loloi--full-beauty--at-barbieri-studio--milan.aspx


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2010)

yozee said:


> *This is how it looks....
> 
> Hope to hear what you all think about it!*
> 
> ...





this is amazing and I love how you captured so many DIFFERENT body types!


----------

